# mimosa nuttallii



## copper287 (May 31, 2009)

I have this plant out by the road and have tried to kill it for years.Did not know how much the bees love it.Looked like a swarm all over the pink blooms this morning.It is also called the cat claw briar.I would like to know how to start more plants from it?I have never seen seeds on the plant. Thanks copper287


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I have a different variety of mimosa tree in my front yard. About 30' high, & just as wide.. The bees work it a little also.
Flowers on mine are a darker red.


----------



## wdcrkapry205 (Feb 11, 2010)

I think it's also known as a Silktree, and it produces tons of seed. Looks like a very long butterbean, they are taking over interstate right of ways.


----------



## copper287 (May 31, 2009)

This is a vine with thorns on it.Only grows about 2 foot tall.Vines are about 4 foot long.With pink cotton ball looking flowers on it.I have never seen it any where else.Its not a mimosa tree. copper287


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

> SEEDS AND FRUIT
> The fruits are slender brown dry prickly pods (legumes) 1 to 5 inches long with many seeds. The pod opens explosively throwing many of its seeds. The seeds are brown, smooth, somewhat irregular, 4-sided but slightly flattened and approximately 1/8 inch long. The fruits should be collected as soon as they dry and before they open, usually mid-July and later. The seeds are easily removed from the pods by putting the pods in a sack and shaking or pounding on them. The pieces of pods can be separated out with the use of sieves.


http://www.kansasnativeplantsociety.org/wfoy/woty_2010.htm


----------



## wdcrkapry205 (Feb 11, 2010)

Great job Hambone!


----------



## copper287 (May 31, 2009)

Thanks Hambone!I'll look for the seeds on it.I would not tell any one to plant this where they might use later.It will not die with roundup or 2-4-d.Road sides is where i want it to stay.copper287


----------



## KatieTxBee (May 8, 2007)

I have both of those plants on my property. The briar vine and also the tree  They smell nice, but can be somewhat invasive. Hope my bees like them too!


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

http://www.everwilde.com/store/Schrankia-uncinata-WildFlower-Seed.html

Been very happy with them on other seeds!


----------

